# eBay Seller: Andy4879 is back to his old tricks



## Hannahgainz (6 mo ago)

Haven't posted here in many years but thought I could help people from being scammed. Andy4879 was selling a Butler Audio Tube Driver amplifier that I was interested in buying. Andy4879 said it was repaired, but when looking at the pics I noticed 1 of the pics had a note on it that said 1 channel was louder than the other. I asked Andy4879 about this and he said it only does it for a few seconds and he kept referencing talking to Butler himself.
I then googled and found Butlers email and emailed him with the auction number and the seller name. He said the only thing he spoke to Andy4879 about was when Andy4879 randomly emailed him 1 day and said he had source who had a large quantity of Butler amplifiers.
Butler said that 1 channel being louder than another is not a characteristic of the Tube Driver amps. Butler said under those circumstances Andy4879 shouldn't say it was properly repaired. I then messaged Andy4879 back and told him what Butler said and Andy4879 got very angry. I then reported the auction to eBay and they immediately closed the auction.
About 2 maybe 3 days after that I noticed Andy4879 had a new listing for another Tube Driver amp except it wasn't. It was the same amp because he originally took a photo of the serial number except this time he took a new 1 without the sticky note. I then noticed in his feedback that he had a negative review by another eBay buyer and within about 2 days it was removed completely. He is also buying old school PPI power plugs from 1 seller for between $8-$15 and selling them in pairs for $70. I can provide screenshots if anyone wants them. I just can't believe 10-15yrs later and he's still a pos.


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

I can TOTALLY believe it. What I can’t believe is that people still do business with that guy.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Yep I've had shady dealings with him too, charge backs and listing semi-working products as perfectly fine.

Dude is a shady piece of &[email protected]#..


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't even see a DIYMA member named Andy4879... 

Please confirm the member's proper user name, and I'll look into it.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

JimmyDee said:


> I don't even see a DIYMA member named Andy4879...
> 
> Please confirm the member's proper user name, and I'll look into it.


Ebay


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

I bought a nice Mosconi amp from him off of ebay a few years ago before knowing anything about him. It was exactly as described (demo unit, never installed). Maybe I got lucky but I talked to him on the phone beforehand for a while. I knew his address and everything so maybe mine was not a typical sale of his.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

There's a thread on here that describe his tactics and how some people had good transactions with him. However if you question him I guess he loses it.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm sure he has sold functional electronics lol.

Doesn't change the fact he's a hot headed manipulative douchebag much of the time. He has more interest in making a buck than doing the right thing.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

It's just weird that he doesn't try to hide his identity considering some of the comments about the lengths he goes to scam some people. Some stories about him are about straight up theft. Some people will hunt you down for that.


----------



## Hannahgainz (6 mo ago)

Patriot83 said:


> It's just weird that he doesn't try to hide his identity considering some of the comments about the lengths he goes to scam some people. Some stories about him are about straight up theft. Some people will hunt you down for that.


The thing is though I believe he lists 2 locations on his eBay account. I noticed he also hides all his purchasing transactions. Also that outrageous price he's charging for those PPI plugs he says are rare the seller he gets them from has an auction where you can buy something crazy like 400 of them. They range from $8-$15 a piece or you can pay $70 per pair thru Andy.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Hannahgainz said:


> The thing is though I believe he lists 2 locations on his eBay account. I noticed he also hides all his purchasing transactions. Also that outrageous price he's charging for those PPI plugs he says are rare the seller he gets them from has an auction where you can buy something crazy like 400 of them. They range from $8-$15 a piece or you can pay $70 per pair thru Andy.


Well I'm definitely not disputing people that say they were scammed or ripped off by him. Just saying my transaction with him was exactly as described and a very good price. He had his personal phone number listed on ebay at the time. That was and is the only thing I've bought from ebay from a personal seller. Like I said, maybe I got lucky. I'm def not trying to vouch for him as I've seen some pretty outrageous stories about him.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

That dude is straight up a half bubble off center. He’s listed a few amps with an AR15 on the same table as the amp and a couple of times with a Glock next to the amp. I like AR’s just as much as the next guy but why put that in your eBay auction? Oh yeah, don’t forget how he always puts “and my integrity” in his listing descriptions - yeah right….


----------



## Hannahgainz (6 mo ago)

What I can't figure out from what I've gathered is that it seems he buys a lot his laser pickups from the same seller to repair his Clarion McIntosh decks yet I don't see the seller carrying that part. Is he just throwing any clarion laser pickup in those decks and if so does that actually fix the problem?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Crazy that this guy is still around doing the same type of business. I had a bad run in with him in like 2011 or 2012 (can't remember exactly because it's been so long).


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Patriot83 said:


> Some people will hunt you down for that.


Im one of those “people”. I’d rather you shoot me in the gut than rip me off or outright steal from me.


----------

